# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Cajita baraja.

## elmagobarreda

Alguien tiene una foto dela cajita de cartas bycicle desmontada  :Confused: ? Porque se me ******* ocurrido el hacer una cajita hecha por mi, con algun dibujo o algo asin. Luego ya lo imprimiria en algun cartoncito ***** que no sea muy gordito, como el carton de la cajita. No estari mal la idea no  :Confused:  Las caratas seran las mismas que las que tengo de bybicle.

----------


## shark

con objeto de...?

----------


## elmagobarreda

No lo he entendido shark, podrias decirmelo mas conciso ??

----------


## Blakito

A ver si te nos vas a dar a las manualidades más que a la magia.....  :Lol: .

----------


## elmagobarreda

Jejeje esa es buena blakito. Pero no molaria una cajita ********* con un dibujo muy chulo  :Confused:  Por ejemplo que salgan hay los 4 ases o algo *******.

----------


## popt

¿Por qué no desmontas una caja?

A mí me sobran a puñados... no sé, desmonta una, escanéala, imprime un par de veces sólo líneas con las medidas hasta que te cuadre el tamaño y luego ya puedes ponerte a trabajar una caja personalizada.  Enséñanos cómo te queda si haces alguna!  :Smile1:  (bueno, y si pones los patrones para imprimirlas nosotros ya sería la caña)

Saludos!


PD: Un par de cosas antes de que O'Malley intente partirte las piernas: no es "asin" sino "así" y no es "avia" sino "había".  :Wink:

----------


## elmagobarreda

Gracias por la advertencia popt. Patrones para imprimirlas  :Confused:  Diras las medidas de la imagen en el documento ?? No ?? Pues bueno si hago una... Pues en verdad costara algo de dinero... Que si coje y haz las pruebas de impresion, compra el carton y haz la fotocopia en color. Pues te puede costar 1,50 euros todo, porque le carton, pues podria tener carton por hay o de algo de envalar. Ya vere.

----------


## Danet

Como bien dice popt... desmonta una.

Una vez desmontada si lo que quieres es dibujar tu algo sobre la caja pues dale una capa de imprimación, una forma muy facil y comoda es comprandote un spray de imprimación y pegarle una pasada, y de ahi pues dibuja o pinta lo que quieras, si ves que con lo que has dibujado se te queda "fragil" pues dale una capa de barniz, en spray tambien y listo :P

O si quieres algo digital, pues una vez desmontada la caja, mide las dimensiones que tiene, imprimes lo que quieras en un papel con calidad y lo pegas encima y la vuelves a montar...

A mi de siempre me ha gustado las manualidades  :roll:  jaja

----------


## elmagobarreda

Bufffff, he desmontado la cajita de cartas bycicle, me a costado un poquito pero lo consegui. Ya lo he escaneado y parece que no a salido muy bien.

PSD: Hay una rallita negar en el dorso de la baraja en donde pone la marca, pues el otro lado. Lo h hecho sinquerer con el paint no penseis que trato mal las cartas ni nada.

----------


## elmagobarreda

> Bufffff, he desmontado la cajita de cartas bycicle, me a costado un poquito pero lo consegui. Ya lo he escaneado y parece que no a salido muy bien.
> 
> PSD: Hay una rallita negra en el dorso de la baraja en donde pone la marca, pues el otro lado. Lo he hecho sin querer con el paint no penseis que trato mal las cartas ni nada.

----------


## Desmond

MAAAADRE MIA que destrozo!

----------


## elmagobarreda

Que destrozo de que  :Confused: ¡¡!!¿¿¿ Haora ya le he puesto un poquito de cola blanca, y la estoy reparando la estoy dejando como antes de haberla desmontado. Pero eso de que sale mal en el imagen podria ser, porque estaba muy plana dentro del escaner y toda la luz que le da al escanear pues por eso esta asi.

----------


## shark

> Que destrozo de que ¡¡!!¿¿¿ Haora ya le he puesto un poquito de cola blanca, y la estoy reparando la estoy dejando como antes de haberla desmontado. Pero eso de que sale mal en el imagen podria ser, porque estaba muy plana dentro del escaner y toda la luz que le da al escanear pues por eso esta asi.


pero vamos a ver...deja la caja de los ******** y ponte a practicar alguna tecnica o algo.... 8-)

----------


## elmagobarreda

Jooooo.....  :-(  :-(  Shark me as erido mis sentimientos jajaja. Si iva a grabar un video con la web cam de un truco de magia par que lo vierais pero se relentiza mucho la camara y va muy lento...

----------


## Némesis

Magobarreda, te nombro bricómago oficial del foro.

----------


## letang

Una solución bastante fácil es sólo hacer la cara de la portada.

Si como dices vas a seguir usando las Bicycle, no queda mal que aparezca el dorso de la carta en el dorso del estuche.

Si no te importa mantener el diseño en rojo, también puedes conservar los laterales con la información de la US Playingc Card CO.

Así que sólo tendrías que medir el rectángulo frontal, crear un lienzo de esas dimensiones, hacer tu propio diseño, imprimirlo en papel adhesivo, y pegarlo al estuche.

Creo que sería algo bastante fácil y factible.

Si quisieras hacer todo el estuche, porque no te gusta el rojo, pues lo podrías hacer con un sólo rectángulo que midiera de largo:
ancho del frontal x 2 + ancho del espesor x 2.
Lo imprimes en papel adhesivo y lo pegas alrededor del estuche (consejo: Dejar un centímetro más de largo, para que al final no te quede justo).

Así te ahorras todo el despiece, que seguro que puede quedar extraño. Y en papel adhesivo queda mejor que en papel normal con pegamento (que haciéndolo con cuidado puede quedar bien, también, pero el adhesivo te quedará perfecto sin tanta complicación).

Ya de paso puedes aprovechar para meter en el diseño algo que te sirva para algún juego.

----------


## elmagobarreda

Nemesis acepto el titulo de bricomago con honor, jajaja. Letang buena idea, pero no se si al papel adesivo se correra la tinta una vez imprimido...

----------


## letang

Tienes que comprar papel adhesivo especial para impresoras.
Viene con la textura adecuada para que se imprima bien sin correrse.

----------


## elmagobarreda

hablando del video que queria subir al youtube aqui lo teneis todos, espero que os guste. http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-KchgoTQc

----------


## shark

con esa velocidad de fotogramas.....es que no puedo valorar....

----------


## elmagobarreda

Np si ya lo se, pero es lo unico que he podido sacar.

----------


## runnerbcn

> PSD: Hay una rallita negar en el dorso de la baraja en donde pone la marca, pues el otro lado. Lo h hecho sinquerer con el paint no penseis que trato mal las cartas ni nada.


Pase que destroces un estuche de cartas, pero ¡que le pintes una rayita!... eso no tiene nombre, chaval   :Wink:  

Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> PD: Un par de cosas antes de que O'Malley intente partirte las piernas: no es "asin" sino "así" y no es "avia" sino "había".



A puntito he estado. Ya le he editado un poquillo........

----------


## Triple H

_"Primero Zarrows, faros y dadas y después las demás chorradas"_

*Yo mismo.*

----------


## elmagobarreda

Runnerbcn la rayita de la baraja de cartas la hice con el paint sin querer. Aquí en este foro te echan a los leones como hagas algo mal…

----------


## runnerbcn

> Runnerbcn la rayita de la baraja de cartas la hice con el paint sin querer. Aquí en este foro te echan a los leones como hagas algo mal…


Mi mensaje iba de coña, ¿no se notaba?

Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> _"Primero Zarrows, faros y dadas y después las demás chorradas"_
> 
> *Yo mismo.*


¿Seguro?

No sé nada de Zarrows, las faros me salen como linternillas de un todo a cien, y dar doy las cartas...... pero hay que verme.

Entre tanto hago algo de lo demás (que entiendo que son chorradas). ¿Hago algo mal? ¿Es mala mi magia? ¿Están fuera de lugar otras cosas que hago?

Tu mismo...

----------


## elmagobarreda

runnerbcn si iba de coña no pasa nada hombre   :Wink:

----------


## Triple H

> Iniciado por Triple H
> 
> _"Primero Zarrows, faros y dadas y después las demás chorradas"_
> 
> *Yo mismo.*
> 
> 
> ¿Seguro?
> 
> ...



Es una manera de hablar. :D 

Yo se hacer la mezcla falsa total Zarrow ( la única que me es útil por ahora), la faro con un márgen de error de 1-2, que trabajo por reducirlo, y las dadas únicamente,bien hecha, en segunda. 

Quiero decir que más vale dedicarle tiempo a las técnicas y a trabajar la presentación de un juegos que a otras cosas, sobretodo cuando se empieza.


Saludos.

----------


## letang

> Quiero decir que más vale dedicarle tiempo a las técnicas y a trabajar la presentación de un juegos que a otras cosas, sobretodo cuando se empieza.


Pues yo creo que personalizar un estuche e incluir un efecto en el diseño del mismo (una predicción, o cualquier cosa) es mucho más práctico para un principiante que la mezcla Zarrow.

En el libro "Cartomagia Fácil" de Florensa viene un juego en el que son necesarias las palabras "Pavo Real" que vienen en un antiguo estuche de Fournier.
Este estuche es difícil de conseguir, por lo que crear un estuche con palabras que sirvan para el efecto, sería más útil para un principiante que pudiera ejecutar ese juego automático, que practicar la mezcla Zarrow si no la va a realizar con corrección y soltura.

Y no le doy más vueltas porque es un tema que me enerva, el pensar que dedicar 10 minutos de tu tiempo a hacer una manualidad es desperdiciarlo. Como si hacer una cosa de estas fuera invertir un año de tu vida... en fin, es algo que siempre se suele comentar, que se pierde mucho tiempo, las cosas salen mal y es mejor practicar otras cosas.

Quizá es porque estudio diseño y estoy acostumbrado a hacer trabajos de maquetación, a imprimir, plotear, cortar, pegar, y sienta mal que, alguien que no te conoce de nada, te prejuzgue y diga que lo que haces es una chapuza, o una pérdida de tiempo.

Bueno, respiro  8)  y paro   :Wink:  

Un saludo!   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Es una manera de hablar. :D


En ocasiones las 'maneras de hablar' ocasionan problemas.




> Quiero decir que más vale dedicarle tiempo a las técnicas y a trabajar la presentación de un juegos que a otras cosas, sobretodo cuando se empieza.


Me he tomado la molestia de echar un ojillo a la historia de barreda. Vale, lleva poco tiempo, pero se ha interesado por libros, anda por este camino.....

Si tomas, por poner un ejemplo 'estúpido' (nótese el entrecomillado irónico), el primero de Florensa, encuentras muchos juegos que tienen una carga de técnica limitada. El fuerte está en la presentación. Y, enlazando con el comentario de Letang.... ¿Un tipo que se está tomando la molestia de conseguir una caja con un determinado dibujo que quiere para un juego no se está currando la presentación?.. Bueno, claro, seguramente no debe ser tan osado como para ponerse a depurar un juego, quizá, automático sin dominar el doble splinchluf con triple tirabuzón y makardele de Vernon (más mode ironic = on).

----------


## Josep M.

Puestos a hacer bricolaje con la cajita te puedes fabricar el sudden deck (efecto de aparición de una baraja a partir de una cajita desmontada), con las mejoras convenientes....

JM  :Wink:

----------


## rafael montesinos

Bricomago "elmagobarreda", ya fabricastes el tapete, y hora estas liao con la caja. ya tan solo te queda, la baraja..................y el mago. 


                                                                      Un Saludo.

----------


## Jesus el mago

no es por nada pero ya vende hojas impresas como si fueran los mazos de cartas bicycle, solo tienes que doblar i pegar.

----------


## elmagobarreda

( me e equivocado no hagais caso de este mensaje)  :Wink:

----------


## elmagobarreda

Gracias Magic O'Malley por defenderme   :Wink:  


> Iniciado por Triple H
> 
> 
> Es una manera de hablar. :D
> 
> 
> En ocasiones las 'maneras de hablar' ocasionan problemas.
> 
> 
> ...






> Puestos a hacer bricolaje con la cajita te puedes fabricar el sudden deck (efecto de aparición de una baraja a partir de una cajita desmontada), con las mejoras convenientes....
> 
> JM


Josep M ese efecto creo que no esta a mi alcanze...

Y que sepáis todos los del foro que cada día, estoy un rato con mi baraja intentando practicar el como mezclar las cartas, coger habilidad con ellas, y asta practico algún truco que tengo por hay de un librillo de el magia borras… de cuando era pequeño… le faltan la mitad de las cosas de la caja… pero tengo un falso pulgar de plástico rígido que da risa, es mas falso :D  :D , pues bueno eso que estoy practicando.

----------


## Josep M.

> Josep M ese efecto creo que no esta a mi alcanze...


La verdad es que no vale el comprarlo, yo lo hice y me llevé un chasco  -no por lo simple del sistema, sino porque encuentro que está muy mal diseñado-. Por eso la sugerencia de fabricartelo, si eres un manitas, y pillas como va (no es muy difícil...). Es mejor Sudden I que Sudden II, pero no lo supe encontrar en las tiendas nacionales que conozco, o sea que para colmo tengo el II.

Eso sí, aqui no lo vamos a explicar!

JM

----------


## elmagobarreda

Bueno Josep M...  aquí no... pero... por un privado... no se... puede que si no  :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## elmagobarreda

Esto es un adelanto de como sera la cajita, cuendo tenga las medidas  las pasare aqui al post. Este diseño lo he hecho yo, copiando y pegando de otras imagenes. Gracias a sergiocl, he podido construirla, porque el me a dado la plantilla, asi que gracias.

Este truco seria tipo sudden deck. Efecto: Se dice a los espectadores que lo sientes pero que se te a olvidado la baraja en casa, pero que no hay problema, porque tienes una caja de cartas desmontada que hace aparecer cartas "Fantasma", dentro. Las haces aparecer y empiezas con los trucos. O alguna historia por el estilo.

Saludos.

----------


## sisly

Buen diseño si señor jeje, solo que la foto del As esta un poco deformada, no  digo que este mal, es bonita, pero si quieres si la recortas un poco de los lados, la podras hacer mas ancha y no se veria el As estirado, no se si me explico  :Lol:

----------


## elmagobarreda

Si ya pero asi esta mas ajustado, a un lado, el lado donde normalmente en una caja normal de bicycle pone lo de bicycle, rider back ,etc. Si estubiera menos alargado pues quedari mucho mas negro.

----------


## sisly

Ya, por eso te digo que si usas photoshop o Gimp, podrias recortar los lados de la imagen para ampliarla, aunque tambien es verdad que si no lo haces con el programa adecuado perdera bastante calidad,   :Wink:  
pero ya te digo que esta muy wapa y por cierto sobre que vas a imprimirla?  :Wink:

----------


## elmagobarreda

sisly como ya te he dicho la tapa frontal donde esta lo del dibujo de ghost deck y el simbolo de picas, esta ajustada a la tapa frontal, si la ensancho la imagen pues se vera por los lados de la caja ye entonces quedara mal. Estaba pensando en imprimirla en una cartulina blanca y plastificarla con papel ese adesivo que venden en las papelerias, para que brille, no se desgaste y que este mas rigido.

----------


## armandotrompeta

Se te dan bien las manualidades magobarreda ¿no? Yo opino que tus ideas son buenas y sirven bastante. Lo unico lo de la caja, ¿no seria mejor dibujar en papel y pegarlo por fuera de esta cortandolo del mismo tamaño?

Saludos

----------


## sergiocl

Comparto barreda, contigo el hecho de fabricar algunas cosas, yo me fabriqué una cardtoon (con diseño personal) y me quedó la raja. Te felicito y por lo que veo te sirvió lo que te envié, me alegro de eso también.

----------


## elmagobarreda

Tengo una idea, cuando tenga listo las plantillas y sepa como hay que imprimirla, pues hos lo dejare adjunto, y que cada uno lo haga a su manera, pero claro... luego habra que enseñarla en el post. Estais de acuerdo ??

----------


## rafael montesinos

> Se me ha ocurrido que, para hacerla en esañol, para poder dar untilidad, te curaras lo de la carta en el título en español (3 de picas, 3 de rombos, por ejemplo). Será difícil, pero si lo consigues probablemente esté muy bien. Y si no, en el código de barras, más fácil.


    Es toy de deacurdo con lo que dice AlfonsoSHCD , hacer algo en español olvidandonos de los modelos "Anglos", pero hacerlo intentando evitar los clasicos topicos de la la "flamenca" y el "torero" (te lo dice un andaluz).
     Topicos a parte,  España o lo Hispano esta plagada de infinidad de temas preciosos para realizar una baraja.

----------


## pedrin

A todos los que os pueda interesar os dejo una plantilla que me he creado yo mismo, y quería compartirla. Se trata de un estuche de cartas, yo la imprimí en cartulina y funciona perfectamente, es decir, ya está probada. Tengo la plantilla en formato editable (svg del programa gratuito inkscape) lo envío a quién le interese. Son dos estuches en un DIN A4

----------


## rave

> A todos los que os pueda interesar os dejo una plantilla que me he creado yo mismo, y quería compartirla. Se trata de un estuche de cartas, yo la imprimí en cartulina y funciona perfectamente, es decir, ya está probada. Tengo la plantilla en formato editable (svg del programa gratuito inkscape) lo envío a quién le interese. Son dos estuches en un DIN A4


Gracias, me ha servido mucho. El pdf está vectorizado y se puede abrir en cualquier programa de vectores (inkscape, illustrator, etc).

----------


## Dim

Se ve bastante bien la idea de hacerse un estuche.Ya no por el hecho de un truco a veces queda más "profesional" tener un estuche con algún símbolo tuyo.Deberían abrir un post (como ya comentaron antes) para publicar posibles diseños que se le ocurran a la gente y haya creado.Barreda por cierto ¿a que estuche se refiere sisly? es que dice algo de algún as pero si lo subiste yo no lo veo.

----------


## rave

Ya he impreso mi primera caja, la idea es usarla para predicciones. Incluso si sé el nombre de la persona puedo preparar la caja. Por ejemplo aquí he puesto una con el As de Corazones:



estuche_cartas.jpg

Voy a intentar cambiar lo escaneado por dibujo vectorizado.

Por cierto si alguien quiere una baraja entera vectorizada tengo una. Solo tiene que pedirla.

----------


## pedrin

Rave, yo lo tengo vectorizado si quieres te lo doy en formato de SVG como te digo, no tengo problema. El caso es que yo no sé cómo subirlo aquí. Un saludo

----------


## rave

Puedes usar alguna web de subida de archivos, como por ejemplo MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service.

----------


## rave

Os traigo más material, las nuevas *Mandolin*.

Mandolin_BACK.jpgMandolin_TUCK.jpgMandolin_BOXFRONT.jpg

Por cierto, al subirlas al foro le bajan demasiado la calidad de las imágenes.

----------


## pedrin

Pues ya está, sería mejor poder dejar ficheros por aquí pero en fin. El que quiera el dibujo vectorial lo tiene en MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## Moss

Buen trabajo. Gracias por compartir vuestro esfuerzo.

----------


## rave

gracias pedrin

----------


## Pipetus

bueno mi aporte es este lo obtuve de un maso ultra gaff para imprimir de es la misma caja pero negra y con mas detalles diseño excelente aquí esta:
http://img202.imageshack.us/f/ultragaff1fullbox.jpg/ (no funcionaba como imagen así que lo deje como url)

saludos (:

----------


## Pipetus

bueno amigo estuve viendo que hacer y edite mi caja y me ha quedado así espero darle mas retoques que opinan ? PresentaciÃ³n1d1.jpg es como monotono pero a mi me gusta es unico  :001 005: 

saludos :302:

----------

